# Whats your opinion on this product?



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

> This controller was custom-built for a high performance application, but will work on a commuter car. It is rated at 1000 amps continous, and 3000 peak/surge... it should handle any motor under 200 horsepower just fine.


3000 Amps and 200 HP? Hm? That's only 150 kW, even S1 can produce twice that.




> Unlike the Zilla 2K controller (which uses MOSFETS)


Wrong. Zilla use IGBTs.




> this controller is 100% IGBT-based, so it runs much cooler and handles much higher voltages (up tp 480 volts DC) than the Zilla controllers.


Is this tested? The ripple from 3000 Amps at 400+ Volt will be horrible. If they've only tested it at 100-200 Volt it doesn't quite count. 




> This controller also has a massive 5,600 microfarad, 500-volt capacitor bank built in, which is improve the performance of any DC electric car.


Um. Ok. This is snake oil. How would 5600 uF improve the performance just like that? The amount of power stored in a cap is table scraps.

Plus, the cap is 500 Volt and they claim that it can run at 480 Volt. 20 Volt margin for ripple? I would demand proof that they've really tested that.




> I don't think you can buy a controller like this on the market today -- even the Soliton 1 does not offer this type of performance.


True. But our claims are verified. 




> The controller is working fine, but is being sold as-is.



So when you blow it up at 480 Volts you've just got a friggin' expensive paper weight? If I were you I'd be very sceptical.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats why I asked.  I thought is seemed shady. 



Qer said:


> 3000 Amps and 200 HP? Hm? That's only 150 kW, even S1 can produce twice that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

The guy sells hydrogen kits? As in, that HHO scam? 

This controller looks like a science project to me, but hey - only $1179 BIN... 

Kinda reminds me of all those "companies" in China that have the "same" IGBT module we use for so much cheaper than the manufacturer... and then when you ask them for a picture it shows an old 1980's era Darlington module... In other words, caveat emptor.

Wonder if this is the same Brockton Energy that claimed to be entering a conversion into the X-Prize? 

http://green.autoblog.com/2009/02/06/brocktonenergy-drops-out-of-auto-x-prize-puts-car-on-ebay/


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Wonder if this is the same Brockton Energy that claimed to be entering a conversion into the X-Prize?
> 
> http://green.autoblog.com/2009/02/06/brocktonenergy-drops-out-of-auto-x-prize-puts-car-on-ebay/


http://www.zigourasengineering.com/products.html



> While most EV controllers on the market are rated at 500 amps peak, our controllers are rated at 1000 to 2000 amps continuous, and can surge to 3500 amps when needed -- with efficiencies over 95%
> 
> And at only about one third the cost of a conventional EV controller, our controllers are priced right for OE and fleet applications.


Then, under order, the only dealer listed is EVolve and they don't carry this supposedly ground breaking controller or, as far as I can tell, any other component from Zigouras Engineering.

Hm.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

It is the same guy, I founds info on him. No sure if his "products" are valid, but that is his name.



Qer said:


> http://www.zigourasengineering.com/products.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Its also the same guy you asked about this controller-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Motor-Controlle...308?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb16470bc

the air cooled 2400amp controller with the 4 gauge power wires on it......
its nice to look around but any "real" high power controller would be know to a lot of us by now....


----------

